# ICI Lifemaster eggshell; Glidden Ultra eggshell



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

These two paints go on beautifully and look fantastic after it's dry.

Glidden glides on like no other paint I have ever used.It's an old classic formula that hasn't changed for years and years.It's spread rate is maybe 25-30% further per gallon than most acrylic wall paints.The drawback is that it is a contractor grade hi-hide paint that is not durable.

ICI Lifemaster eggshell is durable but I've had problems with it not covering in 2 coats.It would be my go-to wall paint if it always covered in two coats.

I'm going to try a base coat of the Glidden Ultra eggshell and a finish coat of the Lifemaster eggshell on my next job.I hate to use two different paints but maybe this system will work.Like I said,the Glidden Ultra eggshell rolls much faster than most paints so the production should increase.

Lifemaster is also a low VOC coating.

Thoughts?

BTW, I've been using Ben eggshell recently for walls with excellent results.It's a bit on the pricey side however and rolling is not as fast as I'd like it to be.[I haven't tried to add any floetrol or water to it yet.]

My bad...It's now called Dulux Lifemaster.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried some Ben on a recent job and the stuff was rock solid. I was going over a pink/white sponged room with a medium brown. Two coats covered beautifully, less than 50VOC and almost no smell at all. Easy to work with and about $30 a gal. I've also used Ben as ceiling paint with good success.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Lifemaster gets 425-475 sq ft per gal. The only other Glidden product I know of which was similar is speed and coverage per gal was the Evermore Superwashable product but its no longer available. Strange how great product simply vanishes. That paint was like wall armor. 

Not sure what to recommend but the Ultra Hide has a new NO VOC in eg. Have you tried that? It is 350-400 per gal same as regular Ultra Hide 150 eg.

My personal fav from Glidden is 150 semi-matte. Its a lo sheen eg. Never considered it to be slow to spread but I know what you mean about those paints that spread fast and solid. 

I have no problem reducing their flats but typically do not reduce eggshell. 

Curious what roller cover you use for Lifemaster eg? NOUR aqua glides will move 150 semi-matte fast but you'll have a slight different finish vs something tight white and woven like a pro doo z.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Lifemaster is also a low VOC coating.
> 
> .]


 Lifemaster is no voc


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Lifemaster is no voc


 
Actually once the tint is put in the paint it is no longer zero VOC...hence low VOC.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

I've always liked Glidden products. Used to use Ultra hide on new semi tract semi customs. Touched up great. Bright white on ceilings. Just used Ultra Eg interior. darker color in mid base covered awesome.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Lifemaster gets 425-475 sq ft per gal. The only other Glidden product I know of which was similar is speed and coverage per gal was the Evermore Superwashable product but its no longer available. Strange how great product simply vanishes. That paint was like wall armor.
> 
> Not sure what to recommend but the Ultra Hide has a new NO VOC in eg. Have you tried that? It is 350-400 per gal same as regular Ultra Hide 150 eg.
> 
> ...


 
Never tried the Ultra hide nor the Glidden 150.It's not available in my area.

I used the Noir for the Lifemaster...I just bought a couple of cases of a micro-fibre roller sleeve that I bought at ICI.They hold a lot of paint and leave a nice finish and last forever.That said they drag a bit,but that could be because the Ben paint is pretty thick.

No Glidden or ICI product is zero VOC because their tints are loaded with VOC's.

You think adding water or floetrol effects the sheen of an eggshell?..I've never put water in the Lifemaster but their eggshell is the nicest looking finish I have ever seen in a wall paint.{Truth}


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> No Glidden or ICI product is zero VOC because their tints are loaded with VOC's.
> 
> You think adding water or floetrol effects the sheen of an eggshell?..I've never put water in the Lifemaster but their eggshell is the nicest looking finish I have ever seen in a wall paint.{Truth}


 I agree with you on the paint "previously known as no voc" eggshell, as we had ours tinted also


----------

